# Anyone seen this??



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Saw on Facebook,not sure who posted it.I'll look it up later.Anyways said hit by a car today in Meigs county.














I suppose it could be something old and passed around so if you've seen it,I apologize.Said 24pts.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Not sure where I thought I read meigs county!!!! It says Galion Ohio.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

It was in Crawford County.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sure looks like it's laying by a roadside! I've never seen this pic before.


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

Supposedly.in Galion ohio

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

It was hit by a car, impala I believe. I know somebody who was at the scene.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Lived in the swampland part behind KFC, like a bog back there, a lot of deer in this area also, big woods behind industrial park too, sure is a dandy.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

There's an industrial park about 3/4 mile away from my house. Went walking down a big power line that cuts through there one day and saw the biggest buck of my life! Urban deer are an untapped resource.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I received the same pic and it said Galion.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Hence why I corrected it in the very next reply.


----------

